# Sauce and rub as Christmas gift



## bernarc (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm thinking of giving a few people, who I normally don't buy any gifts for, some of my homemade BBQ sauce and rub as a small gift at Christmas. Has anyone else done this? Did people think it was a nice gift?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2015)

Just about anything Homemade is a nice gift. My oldest makes body wash and hand creams for gifts...BUT...Either properly Can the sauce or be sure they know to refrigerate it. Though unlikely, you would not want anybody getting sick...JJ


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 2, 2015)

Last year I made a bunch of people homemade smoked almonds and put them in gift tins.  It went over quite well.  I think that a lot of people would probably appreciate sauce and rub as well.


----------



## vibe (Oct 2, 2015)

Shall I PM you my address now? [emoji]128540[/emoji]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bernarc (Oct 2, 2015)

Vibe said:


> Shall I PM you my address now? [emoji]128540[/emoji]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha sure!!!


----------



## muralboy (Oct 2, 2015)

bernarc said:


> I'm thinking of giving a few people, who I normally don't buy any gifts for, some of my homemade BBQ sauce and rub as a small gift at Christmas. Has anyone else done this? Did people think it was a nice gift?


Put it this way, I shared my first go at jerky and smoked cheese with my buddy, he flat out told me "A couple bags of this would be the best Christmas gift I could give him".  

I have a lot of smoking to do....lot of gift baskets to make.


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 8, 2015)

I am a realtor.  Last Christmas I gave all my clients a styrofoam container with about 1/2 pound pulled pork with a container of  my finishing sauce.  It was a LOT of work, but they all loved it.  Not going to repeat this year, becaus that list is just too long.  

BUT, sauce and rub would be a great option.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 8, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Just about anything Homemade is a nice gift. My oldest makes body wash and hand creams for gifts...BUT...Either properly Can the sauce or be sure they know to refrigerate it. Though unlikely, you would not want anybody getting sick...JJ



We do items like yours each year at Christmas.   But, along with what JJ said, make sure they know what to do with it after you give it to them.  

What we've done for this matter is to include on the gift tag, any instructions that may need to be followed.  

To:
From:
Instructions:

The tag reads just like that.  

In the instructions section, we also add if there are nuts or game meats in the ingredients.  We've had many folks thank us for those notes before.  

As others have said; homemade gifts rock, just CYA....  We live in a very lawyerized society these days...


----------



## dannylang (Oct 9, 2015)

that sounds like a great idea!

dannylang


----------



## matchew (Oct 15, 2015)

I think that's a great idea, bernarc! In fact, you may have given me the idea to do the same.

And lol at Vibe!


----------



## skorepeo (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah every year we have a family gathering before Christmas and invariably I get chosen to cook the meat. Several years back I noticed that my BBQ sauce bottles came up missing and this continued every year. Of course I know who the culprit was because when finished with it they returned and begged for more. So I started making larger batches and then canning the sauce. The rub is vacuum sealed and the 2 are put in a nice bag and given to everyone that comes to the party.


----------



## wild billy (Nov 22, 2015)

Bernarc: I give my "Wild Billys" rub to all my siblings , buddies, and people  I work with. It is a big hit.if they return the jar  I refill.I find sa u ce to be too  much hassle just my opinion . I suggest to to keep  it simple. Happy  Thanksgiving to all.


----------

